# Gun grabbing Canadian style



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.redstate.com/bradslager/2020/05/07/832948/

On the list were air soft rifles and a coffee company.

https://dailycaller.com/2020/05/07/canada-moves-to-ban-12-gauge-shotguns-and-big-bore-rifles/

Watch for similar pushes here. JMHO


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How crazy it that the Canadians elected such fools and expect that they will get anything but foolishness.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> How crazy it that the Canadians elected such fools and expect that they will get anything but foolishness.


Yep it`s a very sad state of affairs. Actually as a Canadian it`s down right embarrassing.

Godspeed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This should be no surprise. Canada is 100% in the liberal camp headed down the socialist path . And there is no place for them to turn around.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> This should be no surprise. Canada is 100% in the liberal camp headed down the socialist path . And there is no place for them to turn around.


The Liberals at the moment have a minority government and almost lost the last election so your 100% socialist comment is incorrect. Like the US, Canadian cities and suburbs tend to vote liberal. Rural areas more conservative. The tide will turn especially given the current C19 situation.

Godspeed


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> The Liberals at the moment have a minority government and almost lost the last election so your 100% socialist comment is incorrect. Like the US, Canadian cities and suburbs tend to vote liberal. Rural areas more conservative. The tide will turn especially given the current C19 situation.
> 
> Godspeed


 I dealt with Canada a lot for years . Maybe you flip and election. But they will turn right around and run back. They will not change .


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> I dealt with Canada a lot for years . Maybe you flip and election. But they will turn right around and run back. They will not change .


Not sure what you are getting at? Governments change all the time. That's why we have elections unless you live in places like Russia or Rabid Panda land.

Godspeed.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I used to travel to Canada for work a lot. People would hear my southern accent and ask me if I owned a gun. They were under the impression that the USA was like the old west with everybody shooting anything that moved.


----------

